# A lot of new freezers to choose from



## Marie5656 (Jul 30, 2018)

*Hubby asked me if I could get one more appliance for the house, what would it be.  I decided I would like another freezer. One of those chest freezers, about 5 cu.ft or so.  Now that I am doing the bulk of my shipping just once a month, and I do like to freeze meats, and stuff I cook ahead.  Right now all I have is the freezer attached to my fridge, and a good part of it is taken by the icemaker (a must have in my house).  I just cannot fit everything I want in there.
I started looking around and there sure are several to choose from. Some brands I have not heard of.  We won't be getting it for a couple months, we have to recover from paying off the hospital bills for his surgery.

One of my plans for retirement was to make meals ahead.  Chili, soup and stuff like that.  Just need someplace to put it all.  
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2018)

We have a small chest freezer, love it!!!! We do Sam's shopping about every 3 Months..Meat and frozen sandwiches and stuff..We feel we are saving a lot ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2018)

I would be lost without my Chest freezer... it broke down the other day after many years of service, so we've had to just use the freezer part of the fridge while we're waiting for a new one to arrive...


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> We have a small chest freezer, love it!!!! We do Sam's shopping about every 3 Months..Meat and frozen sandwiches and stuff..We feel we are saving a lot ..



*That is what I hope because I would like to cut back on how often I do big shopping trips. Unfortunately, both of our Sam's here were among those that Walmart closed.  But now I mainly go to Walmart or BJ's*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2018)

I love the upright freezer that we bought to replace a chest freezer that died after many years of use.  I much prefer the upright because I don't have to dig in it.  Reminds me of ditching my kids' toy chests in favor of toy shelves.  Either way, I love having a full freezer separate from our fridges.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 30, 2018)

We have an "ancient" Montgomery Wards chest freezer, that refuses to die.  We keep it fairly full of "specials", and have probably saved a fair amount over the years, that way.  However, IF it ever dies, we will get an upright, as digging around in the depths of a chest freezer is more of a challenge with every passing year.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 30, 2018)

We had a chest freezer in our home for years and used it to it's max.  When I first saw the retirement apartment
that we were considering  was happy to see utility room  had room for an up right one.  I am alone now, but
still get use out of it.  Make my own soups, muffins, sauces; buy meals from a caterer and put in freezer, I would
be lost without it and am the envy of other residents here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2018)

We could not find a upright freezer that opened to the left!! Unlike refrigerators that you can switch left or right. The laundry room we need it in does not have room to open to the right!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2018)

We bought a 5+ cu. ft. freezer a couple of years ago, same brand we had before and we're very happy with it, it's a Frigidaire.  We shop at Costco, so we do buy some things in bulk that need to be frozen.  Also buy things like turkeys or hams when they're on sale in the supermarkets around the holidays, and eat them whenever we feel like it throughout the year.  In fact, just brought up a turkey today that was in the freezer, will have a couple of hot meals with wild rice mixture and gravy, then eat the rest in turkey salad sandwiches.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-and-Doing-Some-Painting?highlight=frigidaire


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 30, 2018)

I buy all my appliances at scratch & dent outlets. My fridge had a left front wheel missing and it cost me next to nothing. It moves just fine on three wheels.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 2, 2018)

Years ago we had an upright freezer in the detached garage.  On really cold winter days it was colder outside the freezer than inside.

Now that we are in a smaller condo, we have learned that it is a good idea to shop appliances online and compare their dimensions to the space available.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2018)

We have a small freezer as well as our fridge freezer which is on a 36 inch fridge so we can make planned meals ahead of time and freeze them. This time of year we get very busy we making things and canning and it freezing them. It’s nice taking items directly from the garden and into the pot. It’s super fresh. 
The other day I made fresh zucchini muffins and they were so good.


----------

